# At least 20 people have been killed in a church shooting in Sutherland Springs, Texas



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unknown at the circumstances at this time....but Sutherland Springs, TX is very small (pop is less than 700).....wonder what the hell happened.

RIP to the victims.


Texas church shooting: at least 20 dead - CNN


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 5, 2017)

This is hitting close to home for my in-laws.
Family is still in shock.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 5, 2017)

Apparently the shooter was court marshaled three years ago by the Air Force.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 5, 2017)

.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

26 now confirmed dead. 

Subject was in black BDU style clothes, body armor and several weapons.

Such a tragedy....


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2017)

Locals returned fire and chased.

Woman says boyfriend chased Sutherland Springs church shooting suspect

Shooter:
Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 5, 2017)

He looks like a loser POS....burn in hell


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 5, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Why in a church???
> 
> Rest In God's Own Peace. Prayers out for the small community.



The perversity of the Universe tends towards a maximum.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 5, 2017)

Rest In Peace to all the fallen!

A truly tragic event!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2017)

A good guy with a gun.

http://nyp.st/2ziEo9x


----------



## CDG (Nov 5, 2017)

RIP to the deceased, and best wishes to those in surgery/the hospital.


----------



## Bypass (Nov 6, 2017)

Prayers for the victims.

Mod Edit: I removed the inflammatory statement from your post. AWP


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 6, 2017)

I would believe that his ex-wife's parents were his original targets, but he still executed the attack when they were not in attendance: Gunman’s Former In-Laws Have Attended Texas Church


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2017)

RIP.

Good riddance to the perp.

Well done, Johnny Lagendorff & fellow armed citizen.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 6, 2017)

Okay what in the actual fuck







Fuck this asshole.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 6, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Okay what in the actual fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck all those liking this too.
Sanders supporter goes crazy, kills church goers s/b the headline.


----------



## CDG (Nov 6, 2017)

The gunman shouldn't have been able to legally purchase the weapon he used, but the USAF failed to enter his domestic violence charge into the proper database.  I wouldn't be surprised if there was an investigation and jobs lost based on this.

Air Force Error Allowed Texas Gunman to Buy Weapons


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2017)

CDG said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there was an investigation and jobs lost based on this.



There should be. This failure is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2017)

CDG said:


> The gunman shouldn't have been able to legally purchase the weapon he used, but the USAF failed to enter his domestic violence charge into the proper database.  I wouldn't be surprised if there was an investigation and jobs lost based on this.
> 
> Air Force Error Allowed Texas Gunman to Buy Weapons



My wife was telling me about this yesterday.  I have no doubt there will be an investigation but I don't think anyone will get hemmed up over it.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2017)

CDG said:


> The gunman shouldn't have been able to legally purchase the weapon he used, but the USAF failed to enter his domestic violence charge into the proper database.  I wouldn't be surprised if there was an investigation and jobs lost based on this.
> 
> Air Force Error Allowed Texas Gunman to Buy Weapons


I see a massive lawsuit filed on behalf of the victims.
They just need to start writing those $400K checks now and save time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 7, 2017)

s: 'I can't do this again'.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2017)

Local radio says OSI dropped the ball on entering the conviction into the records.
My guess is CID/NCIS and OSI are all frantically entering data into the National Systems so only the AF ends up looking stupid.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 7, 2017)

CDG said:


> The gunman shouldn't have been able to legally purchase the weapon he used, but the USAF failed to enter his domestic violence charge into the proper database.  I wouldn't be surprised if there was an investigation and jobs lost based on this.
> 
> Air Force Error Allowed Texas Gunman to Buy Weapons



Here, without any checks, he could've just bought a gun from a private owner with a handshake. It would be illegal on his behalf, but the seller wouldn't necessarily be held responsible.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 7, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Then there is this.
> 
> Congressman walks out of moment of silence for Texas victims: 'I can't do this again'.



How about Congress provides the funding and manpower increases needed to enforce current laws. Improve the existing databases used for background checks.   New laws aren’t going to solve anything.


----------



## CDG (Nov 7, 2017)

Man, this thing just keeps piling up.  Now it turns out that the dude had escaped from a psychiatric facility in 2012, after making death threats to superiors and trying to smuggle weapons on base.  The USAF really, really dropped the ball by not making sure this guy was entered into the correct system to prevent legal access to weapons. 

Texas Gunman Once Escaped From Mental Health Facility


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 7, 2017)

CDG said:


> The gunman shouldn't have been able to legally purchase the weapon he used, but the USAF failed to enter his domestic violence charge into the proper database.  I wouldn't be surprised if there was an investigation and jobs lost based on this.
> 
> Air Force Error Allowed Texas Gunman to Buy Weapons


I read that and I'm like WTF.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2017)

CDG said:


> Man, this thing just keeps piling up.  Now it turns out that the dude had escaped from a psychiatric facility in 2012, after making death threats to superiors and trying to smuggle weapons on base.  The USAF really, really dropped the ball by not making sure this guy was entered into the correct system to prevent legal access to weapons.
> 
> Texas Gunman Once Escaped From Mental Health Facility


Mental facility (usually a civilian facility) should have entered him in depending how he was admitted.


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2017)

People scream for immigration reform, gun rights, etc., but...what if for a moment people did their jobs? What if we actually followed the existing laws before a knee jerk reaction to ban "x" practice or device?

The system failed (human error), this isn't a gun problem.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 11, 2017)

Don't know how many of you follow Louder with Crowder but they had an interview with the hero of Sutherland Springs, Steven Willeford. It's a little lengthy but worth a watch.  Listening to this definitely makes me question the official stance that the shooter died from a self inflicted wound.


----------

